# Keurig Coffee Maker



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there somewhere I can purchase a Keurig coffee maker in Dubai? Of course I'd need to be able to buy the coffee capsules (?) too. For those who don't know, this is the machine which makes one cup at a time- very clean and convenient although expensive.


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

If you can't find K-cups in dubai and you end up bringing a keurig from out of country, you should look into the individual baskets so that you don't have a rely on kcup availability.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Gums said:


> If you can't find K-cups in dubai and you end up bringing a keurig from out of country, you should look into the individual baskets so that you don't have a rely on kcup availability.


What do you mean by individual baskets? I'm coming back to Dubai tomorrow from NY, so don't think I'm bringing one, but I'd like to know anyway.


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

justlooking said:


> What do you mean by individual baskets? I'm coming back to Dubai tomorrow from NY, so don't think I'm bringing one, but I'd like to know anyway.


You can buy filters so that you don't have to buy Kcups all the time. The filters can be filled with whatever coffee you want and then you run the machine as normal.

Here is a link:
MY K-CUP® Reusable Filter - Keurig.com


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought this same machine and personally was very unhappy with it. It started acting up 6 months after getting it and it was dead within a year. It was a very expensive coffee machine to crap out after 11 months. I have since bought the cheapest machine Carrefour had and it has worked for me flawlessly for over 1 year..... Just my .02 cents...
All I used when I had it was the basket and my favorite Starbucks Beans..


----------



## RyanG (Sep 22, 2011)

Check out the Middle East Coffee & Tea Festival
Just google map this - 
Dubai Coffee and Test Festival.
They've got all the best coffee beans, equipment and you can also watch the UAE's barista championship (a part of the WBC)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Is there somewhere I can purchase a Keurig coffee maker in Dubai? Of course I'd need to be able to buy the coffee capsules (?) too. For those who don't know, this is the machine which makes one cup at a time- very clean and convenient although expensive.



The simplest way to find out is to contact the company and ask if they have a retailer in the UAE. 

The alternative is Nespresso, which has an outlet in Dubai Mall.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The alternative is Nespresso, which has an outlet in Dubai Mall.


And Nespresso service center is in DIP (Dubai Invesment Park) which is 5 minutes from Green Community.

They also have coffee capsules there, if DIP is closer to you than Dubai Mall.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Raw Coffee have some great machines, I`ve got a Giotto Rocket which is propably a bit of an overkill but I love my toys!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am giggling because that doesn't sound like a coffee machine in the slightest....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It doesn`t run off batteries, I think you`re confusing Rocket with Rabbit lol!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Us woman are not confused about these things... We have pocket rockets.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And to drift the thread even further from the original subject I had pocket Rockets at a Casino in Macau two weeks back playing Texas Holdem and got a real bad beat!! Ouch!

Pocket Rockets= 2 Ace`s for the non poker players.

I`ll leave Jynx to explain what her Pocket Rockets are lol! Pam, get Jynx to explain it to you!! haha!


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Brought my 110v Keurig Coffee Maker back from the USA this last summer and about 400 K-Cups. Haven't been to Starbucks since July and for the two of us - that was a big change and by December, the Keurig pays for its.

The Nespresso is good but when we leave in 2 years, we'd have to sell it as we're heading back the the land of 110v. There are plenty of sites that help keeping the Keurig running smooth and we love ours.

KR


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

KidRukkus said:


> Brought my 110v Keurig Coffee Maker back from the USA this last summer and about 400 K-Cups. Haven't been to Starbucks since July and for the two of us - that was a big change and by December, the Keurig pays for its.
> 
> The Nespresso is good but when we leave in 2 years, we'd have to sell it as we're heading back the the land of 110v. There are plenty of sites that help keeping the Keurig running smooth and we love ours.
> 
> KR



I miss my Keurig. I thought i would be able to buy one here, but haven't been able to locate one.


----------

